# Two ewes due- stay in same pen?



## Nardalyn (Apr 13, 2013)

I have two Icelandics due soon. They are in a ten by twelve pen. Currently, they have access to outside but are choosing not to go out presumably because of the foot of recent snow. I close the door only when there's wind. Can I keep them together through lambing? Should I separate them into jugs? I'm not sure when they're due except that April 10 was the first day they could have delivered term lambs.  If the ram had gotten right to the job... 

Thanks!


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 13, 2013)

That sound like enough room. You'll just want to make certain they don't squish any lambs. I would suggest dividing it into two just because ewes become a territorial after they lamb.


----------



## Nardalyn (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks, BrownSheep. I went ahead and cleared out/repaired the pen next door, so the girls are separated at least at night. When I have more indication of impending delivery (??), I'll keep them separated.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 15, 2013)

I usually let mine be. And don't bother to separate them unless it is a ewe lamb. I like to have them on their own for a bit so they have time to bond and their mothering instinct gets a good chance to kick in, and to make sure the lamb/s get a chance to suck.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't lamb in the barn if I can help it.  Cleaner in the pasture.  I let all my sheep together till they lamb and then if its an older momma I leave them alone unless I see an issue.  If its a young new mom, after lambing I bring them into a small stall (a lambing jug) for a day or 2 to make sure there are no issues.  
Unless I see a small bag I don't give grain for 1/2 a day or if its a single I wait a whole day.  If you give grain right away they tend to bag up really quickly and big, making it harder for a new lamb to latch on.  

I don't help unless I see a lamb getting weak giving up trying to find the teat.  I do usually give a squirt of nutri drench or lamb saver but try and wait till after the first nursing so not to confuse or interfere with bonding. 

I used to do way more. Now my motto is less is better.  And for help with lambing I recommend a chair for the shepherd and sitting on your hands unless there is an obvious problem.  If you get in there and help to soon you can make a lazy momma who will always need help.  

Good luck and don't forget to enjoy the ride!


----------



## Nardalyn (Apr 19, 2013)

"And for help with lambing I recommend a chair for the shepherd and sitting on your hands unless there is an obvious problem." This is great advice! 

After calculating (again) when the girls might be due, I've come up with the end of the month. That is given:
     - the ram came Nov. 20
     - he initiated a "dry" cycle in the ewes 4 or so days later
     - they cycled normally 14-17 days later
     - Icelandics gestation is 142-143 days

Now I'll probably go out to the barn and find my scientific approach all wrong! 

I've built the extra pen but there is a gate between the two and it and the barn door are open and the girls can do whatever they want.


----------



## Southdown (Apr 21, 2013)

I prefer having separate lambing jugs.  The moms don't like the lambs that aren't theirs (they will butt them) and the lambs get confused as to which mom to drink from. I also lamb indoors now.  We've lost lambs due to being born out in the pasture and freezing to death.  But I suppose it depends on where you live.  Once they gain some weight and look good, I will release them back with the original flock.  It's fun watching the lambs play together.  I love how they jump and climb up on their mom's backs.


----------

